# Suggestions on How to break in a New pair of boots???



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

For your next shoot, I would fill them up with water, dump them out then put them on and wear em dry, like the military does, this is what I do with new work boots and the completely form to your foot. After this you will prefer them over tennis shoes!


----------



## FlockNocker (Mar 6, 2005)

Agree with above statment... after wearing um dry, Danner makes a good leather softening applicant


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

My shooting partner said this as well, he said soak them in water, and wear them till they are dry... 

Does this work well?

JIM


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

If they are leather you can use Mink oil rub on them it will soften them up and just wear the crap out of them.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

They are partial leather...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601926&hasJS=true

Right where the leather seams on the outside of the ankle hurt me so bad i couldnt put them back on:sad:

JIM


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Let your shootn partner wear them next weekend...sorry I just had too..:embara:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know if this will work on boots but I have used this method it seems forever on new baseball gloves for my son and it works like a charm. Preheat your oven to 350. Take shaving cream from an aerosol can and cover all the leather and then put them in the oven just long enough for the cream to melt into the leather (only a few minutes). Do this about three times and it really softens up the leather. I don't think the amount of time left in the oven to melt the shaving cream into the leather will do anything to the rubber souls but you have to make sure you constantly check the progress. There may be some cream left over and you just rub it into the leather. Let them cool down and then repeat the process. I also just got some new Irish Setter Tamarack boots and have walked in them for three miles but its time to soften them up some more.

TEXAS


----------



## MO_southpaw (Nov 2, 2006)

go find some women and ask them what they use on shoes. They are notorious for buying shoes based on looks and not feel.

I think my wife uses rubbing alcohol and soaks the shoes and then puts them on, it will stretch the leather where it needs to and dry quicker then water.

another solution is beeswax


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

find the nearest creek around the house.................

and just go for a walk down the creek for a little bit..

do that for about 1hr for for about a week and you should be good to go,,,



pps: we had to do this for wild land fire fighting....


----------



## PLAYER (Apr 25, 2006)

*das boots*

Legend has it that German soldiers would pee on their
boots (kinda like soaking them in water - only different). They
said the chemical makeup of the urine helped soften the boots.
You could try it and get back to us with the results. Probably not
many on AT have experience in this area. 

I'm not sure if this would also help as a permanent 'cover scent'
or not. Also, I'm not sure if it would work on 'rubber' boots (lol).

Can you get your wife to wear the boots for a while?
Good Luck,
Player <><


----------



## ccl (Aug 24, 2005)

*boot info*

A couple things I learned the hard way . Like Cameron Haynes says ( cotton kills) Don't wear cotton socks period I did on my first elk hunt had blisters the size of .50 cent pieces the second morning That was one long week. Also, make sure the boots fit right not too tight but if there loose that causes slippage with means bliters= disaster! Buy good boots! same trip with the blisters a buddy had a new pair cheap Rocky's by day 4 blown out at every seam. I know this dosent answer your break in questions But I think it is just as important. So get quality boots Treat them with snow seal or oil and get good socks= no problems


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

I subscribe to the "get them soaked, wear them dry" theory of boot break-in. It's worked on many pairs of boots that I've owned in the past. 

This is pasted from White's Boots website on how to maintain them, and they know all there is to know about custom boots and leather:

Boot Care
Protecting your new White's investment with proper care will quickly extend the life of your boots. Here's a few maintenance tips: 

Take special attention in cleaning your boots daily by washing off mud and dirt. Dried mud will rob the leather of its natural oils, making it dry and stiff. Ultimately, stitching will weaken. 

Avoid drying wet boots near sources of intense heat. Campfires, radiators, etc., can cook and damage wet leather at surprisingly low heat. In fact, the quickest way to ruin a good pair of boots is to force dry them. Instead, allow boots to dry at room temperature or use a Peet Shoe Dryer. 

After boots are clean and dry, apply light boot oil. If a high degree of water repellency is desired, thoroughly rub heavy boot dressing or grease into the leather. We recommend White's oil for our highly water repellent Red Dog and Black Otter leathers. (click here for greases and oils)


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

BukWild said:


> For your next shoot, I would fill them up with water, dump them out then put them on and wear em dry, like the military does, this is what I do with new work boots and the completely form to your foot. After this you will prefer them over tennis shoes!


I agree. the army taught us to get them wet/soaked and wear them all day. till they dry. they will form to your foot and be much more comfortable after that. worked for me.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

sounds like a plan, I will soak them, then wear them all day. I will report back.

JIM


----------



## spaz 85 (Mar 7, 2007)

Find a place that sells western style or "cowboy" boots. Ask them to take a calf expander/instep stretcher turn it sideways with the instep part towards the outside of the boot and spray with boot strech and let it sit over night. Would go a little at a time even if it takes several return trips.
Soaking your boots and then wearing might work- might not- would work for the width because the sides of your feet would put pressure on the leather with each step or when standing. ankle would not supply ample pressure to that area to stretch it. Besides walking around with wet feet is no fun !!!!!


----------



## coondogg (Feb 12, 2007)

Should of just bought danner pronghorns. Most comfortable boot out there.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

coondogg said:


> Should of just bought danner pronghorns. Most comfortable boot out there.


if you like those you should buy a pair of Danners made in Oregon, pretty sure the pronghorns are made overseas.....


----------



## coondogg (Feb 12, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> if you like those you should buy a pair of Danners made in Oregon, pretty sure the pronghorns are made overseas.....


 about 85% of things we use today are made overseas.Pretty sad isnt it.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I got a nice pair of cordura snake boots that rub my left ankle almost raw. I can't stand wearing them..... they are in the closet, brand new looking, and won't get worn by me any time soon.

I'm 99% sure you can't "break in" cordura.ukey:

Nothing is worse than a shoe pounding the little bone that sticks out on the inside of your ankle.... OUCH!

-ZA




jimposten said:


> Ok so I got some new boots... In the store they were super comfortable and light, fit good. So I brought them home.
> 
> I wanted to make sure they were broken in before my week out west, so I wore them to 2 3d shoots today,...
> 
> ...


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*An old infantry technique...*

I spent almost four years in a light (walk or ski everywhere - no vehicles) infantry unit and what we did to "break in" our boots was fill them with warm water and allow them to absorb the water before dumping it out. We put the boots on while they were wet and wore them around until they were dry - or almost dry. We then allowed the boots to dry completely and started treating them with mink oil to keep the leather soft.

Warm water will allow the leather to stretch and literally mold to your feet; the mink oil (or a suitable substitute) will keep the leather supple and prevent "hot spots" like you're experiencing.

Two points: 1) break them in/fit them with the socks you'll normally wear 'cause different weight socks will change the way they fit; 2) allow the boots to dry naturally 'cause heat and/or forced air will cause the leather to shrink and harden.


----------



## fireforthall (Jul 19, 2007)

BukWild said:


> For your next shoot, I would fill them up with water, dump them out then put them on and wear em dry, like the military does, this is what I do with new work boots and the completely form to your foot. After this you will prefer them over tennis shoes!


did this with my military boots and now do it with all of my wildland fire fighting boots as well! This is probably the easyest and best was to break boots in and works like a charm.


----------



## JasonM (Jan 6, 2005)

If the boots are a little tight everywhere this is the best. 

Put plastic bags in your boots and fill with water, completely full.

Tie up the laces so that they are about the same size as when you are actually wearing them.

Tie off the bags and put boots in the freezer overnight.

Remove boots and allow water to thaw, then dump water and remove bags.

Your leather boots will be stretched to fit by the expansion of the water turning from liquid to solid.

Works everytime!


----------



## Curmanco (Aug 9, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> if you like those you should buy a pair of Danners made in Oregon, pretty sure the pronghorns are made overseas.....


I'd second that. The Danner reputation has taken a huge nose dive due to the new "Disposable" boots such as the Pronghorn series. If you actually put more then a week elk hunt in the mountains on those boots you will replace them every season. Nothing like having your boots blow out while packing 50 lbs of elk meat out.


----------



## martyNVA (Jan 29, 2003)

*Boot Break In*

Even the best quality boots take some breaking in, and to get your feet used to them. I had to create opportunites so I wore mine every chance I got, including while walking the dogs and mowing the lawn. A little moleskin helped as well.

Marty


----------



## Kipsbay (Sep 8, 2006)

BukWild said:


> For your next shoot, I would fill them up with water, dump them out then put them on and wear em dry, like the military does, this is what I do with new work boots and the completely form to your foot. After this you will prefer them over tennis shoes!


I do the same.....soak em' good and go for a good long hike....."soak em"....and wear em until dry.....repeat if necessary.....good luck.


----------

